# Marineland Emperor 400



## 29Kilo29

Anyone else have experience with this filter? 

I find the filtration is pretty good, but the flow rate is not nearly as good as it says. It is definitely not 400 GPH and the filter is EXTREMELY dependant on how much water there is in the tank, which can become somewhat of a nuisance. The water level in my tank is less than an inch from the bottom of the filter, and the water still trickles down, making it kinda loud. 

Opinions?


----------



## stevenjohn21

I own a emperor 400 and i have to say its the best HOB filter for the price. Remember that manufacturers test the filters with no cartridges in the filter so without them it will push 400 gph. The emperor can fit 4 cartridges inside so this will obviously slow the GPH. I have a rena xp3 and a emperor 400 running in my 75 gallon turtle tank and the water is always clear. I have my water level all the way up to the lip of the emperor 400 outlet and it doesnt make a sound.

Marineland had a lot of complaints about this filter being noisy, the reason being was the plastic on the impellar was catching on the plastic housing whilst it was spinning. If you e-mail marineland and tell them its noisy they will send you the new impellar (which has a softer plastic head) and a new plastic housing free of charge !


----------



## 29Kilo29

I E-mailed them about the flow rate being slow, and they sent a new impeller and housing unit, but it didn't make a difference.  . Do you get a steady stream our of your filter? Mine is always in a kind of fast trickle.


----------



## MetalArm3

Actually, I found that rubbing vasiline (petroleum jelly) on the impeller makes it exrenely quite along with having the water level about the lip of the waterfall.

MetalArm3


----------



## stevenjohn21

That sounds about right. Is it a new filter ? My guess is the bio wheels are soaking up some of the water due to it being new. If you have a lid on the tank then try topping the water up, when i do my water changes even 5 gallons of water out of the tank makes a huge difference and it starts to just trickle.


----------



## 29Kilo29

Its about 3 months old. I will try getting the water right to the lip of the water fall tonight and see if it helps. 

Where on the impeller did you rub vaseline? 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MetalArm3

I rubbed it on the top/bottom rubber stops and along the shaft (practically the entire thing). You just want to give it a nice coating then install the impeller back in. One other tip, if you push down on the middle inlet pipe, this can also make it quieter. I have a penguin 350, so these tricks should work for you.

Good Luck,
MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

